# Male fertility crisis fears as sperm counts fall



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

At least sperm is renewable, who knows what the effect of environment etc is on eggs that are years and years old.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2243155/Male-fertility-falls-France--UK-Sperm-counts-fall-rapidly-diet-lifestyle.html


----------

